# Happy Birthday Herald, cw



## Semper Fidelis (May 17, 2010)

*Happy Birthday Herald, christabella_warren*

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 05-17-2010:

-Herald (born 1961, Age: 49)
-christabella_warren (born 1989, Age: 21)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## bookslover (May 17, 2010)

That's funny - I thought for sure that Herald was at least 89 by now. Must be all those plaid shirts he wears...


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

Congrats! and Happy Birthday! 

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




bookslover said:


> I thought for sure that Herald was at least 89 by now.


 
I've seen him in person and that sounds about right.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Herald (May 17, 2010)

c, happy birthday.


----------



## Herald (May 17, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Congrats! and Happy Birthday!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Michael, remember, I know where you live!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

Herald said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! and Happy Birthday!
> ...


 
Ha! I'm not scared, I have a Viking bodyguard.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Herald and christabella!


----------



## apaleífo̱ (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! And thank you, JennyG, for the kind visitor's message!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 17, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Congrats! and Happy Birthday!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Truth be told... Bill is only *slightly* older than dirt.


----------



## Skyler (May 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!

And 49 is his age in eons. He has actually aged remarkably well.


----------



## py3ak (May 17, 2010)

Happy birthday to both! Here's hoping you survive long enough to meet Harley and me some time.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (May 17, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Happy birthday to both! Here's hoping you survive long enough to meet Harley and me some time.


 
Just be sure to bring Commissioner Gordon along too for moral support.


----------



## Berean (May 17, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*

Remember, Bill knows Vinnie.


----------



## Herald (May 17, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > MLCOPE2 said:
> ...



Randy is the most non-threatening Viking I've ever met. You're going to have to do better than him.


----------



## py3ak (May 17, 2010)

christabella_warren said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday to both! Here's hoping you survive long enough to meet Harley and me some time.
> ...


 
Which one of us will be needing the moral support? Is there something you're not telling me?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

Herald said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...


 
Well, I've gotta work with what I've got.


----------



## KMK (May 17, 2010)

Happy Bday!


----------

